
Opening Up Data Science with Data.world - jonobacon
http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/18/opening-up-data-science-with-data-world/
======
polartx
I signed up for early access--my place in line is 2,253 folks ahead of me. No
indicator as to how quickly that queue is processed, however. Hours? Days?
Weeks? Months?

~~~
jonobacon
Feel free to email ian.greenleigh@data.world and he will look into it.

Thanks!

